# Winter



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So, have been wintered in up here, but not nearly as bad as some of you. Our days are getting longer and the days warmer, although I think we are having a false start to Spring. Just wanted to jump in and check in. Will be posting more in the coming days and months. My big project is to get new tires for the rig. One of them died while in storage, but they all need replacing as they are the originals that came on it in 06. I am thinking of flying to Seattle to shop if anyone in that area has suggestions for a dealer and brand. I would like to upgrade to radials and 15 inchers vice 14's. Thanks

Lance


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Lance -

So you guys DO wake up occasionally up there in AK during the winter ??









I made a recent trip to Kodiak Island in early February .... nothing but constant heavy fog and rain/snow/freezig rain for ten days ....







. Never did see the sun in our ten days on the island. Some of the colleagues that I was with tried to get off the island but were fogged in for four days before they were finally able to sneak off. The only other way off the island is by a 14-hour ferry ride to Homer (advised by locals NOT to EVER take due to high seas), then it is another nin-hour drive from Homer to Anchorage. I loved it up there on Kodiak - a very adventurous place.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> Lance -
> 
> So you guys DO wake up occasionally up there in AK during the winter ??
> 
> ...


If I could sleep all winter I would. We are getting more daylight which is nice. It is light when I come to work now and take the kid to school and pick him up. Kodiak can be a bear in the winter and I could of told you not to fly there in Jan or Feb due to the fog. Flights are delayed or cancelled all the time. Did you make it out to the old pill box? I wouldn't recommend that drive in the winter either as it is icey. I haven't had a chance to fish there in the summer but do know it is good.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Lance -

What is "The Old Pill Box"? Sounds very interesting. We were/will be working long hours but can get out occasionally to sight-see / fish / etc. We thought about chartering a salmon boat out of Kodiak on our only day-off (Sunday) but the Captain was good enough to tell us "forget about it - I would only be stealing your money". There's Alaska hospitality for you - no rip offs. I hear June-July are the best fishing/hunting months so I have that to look forward to coming up.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Do me a favor and quit blowing your cold down here to Colorado. Im sick of this winter. its been a rough one! 
I'll trade ya... I will send daylight, you stop blowing down cold air! lol DEAL? 
Carey


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

daslobo777 said:


> Lance -
> 
> What is "The Old Pill Box"? Sounds very interesting. We were/will be working long hours but can get out occasionally to sight-see / fish / etc. We thought about chartering a salmon boat out of Kodiak on our only day-off (Sunday) but the Captain was good enough to tell us "forget about it - I would only be stealing your money". There's Alaska hospitality for you - no rip offs. I hear June-July are the best fishing/hunting months so I have that to look forward to coming up.


I don't know the road name, but if you head out to the airport and follow it till it turns to dirt then take it all the way to the end you will find the gun emplacement. It was part of the coastal defense from WWII.

Yeah, the fishing isn't good till July really. Kodiak has had some bad runs the past few years but normally it is a good fishing place. Glad to hear the capt was honest. A lot would take you out anyway.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Do me a favor and quit blowing your cold down here to Colorado. Im sick of this winter. its been a rough one!
> I'll trade ya... I will send daylight, you stop blowing down cold air! lol DEAL?
> Carey


Cold, what are you talking about? It's been in the high 30's to 40's.


----------

